# Haven't been on in a while



## Theykeepmebusy (Oct 18, 2011)

Been real busy with homeschooling 5 kiddos, breeding goats,buns,chickens and I got a horse? :O  winterizing, oh man the list goes on and on. I finally got my first Holland Lop litters, 1 of 4 and 1 of 6, they were born 2 days ago and I'm trying to schedule everything. I was going to go with how I run my meat rabbits, but from reading on some sites, I need to keep the HL babies in with mom until 6-8 weeks. I wean my meat buns at 4-5 weeks old, and the nest box always come out at 2 weeks old. What I'm wondering is with these and future HL babies, how old do you wean yours and when do you take the nest box out? What works best for healthy hopping small breed kits for you guys? I definitely don't want to make any mistakes, just 2 dang cute.


----------



## CYGChickies (Oct 18, 2011)

The info I got was wean at 4-6 weeks and take the nestbox out between 14 and 16 days. You can put a small cardboard box in with straw if it's cold and they still need a bed. Supposedly this won't cause eye infections the way the nestbox can over time. Don't have any firsthand experience because my bred Lionhead doe is either holding out on me or just not pregnant.

CYG


----------



## Ms. Research (Oct 19, 2011)

CYGChickies said:
			
		

> The info I got was wean at 4-6 weeks and take the nestbox out between 14 and 16 days. You can put a small cardboard box in with straw if it's cold and they still need a bed. Supposedly this won't cause eye infections the way the nestbox can over time. Don't have any firsthand experience because my bred Lionhead doe is either holding out on me or just not pregnant.
> 
> CYG


X2   

You were busy!  So glad to hear the news.  

Congratulations on your first litters!  Hope all are thriving and Moms doing a good job for you.  Hope you post pics.


----------



## Tab003 (Oct 21, 2011)

We start weaning our small breeds @ 6 weeks. I take the largest Babies out first at six weeks, then leave the smaller w/ mom a little longer.  By 8 weeks they are all out, sometimes sooner.

Congrats on the new litters!


----------



## Theykeepmebusy (Oct 27, 2011)

Thanks for the info, I got busy again and completely forgot I asked this, and found myself wondering again, *DOH, I will post pics soon, I'm very excited about these guys, all are doing well !!!!


----------



## Theykeepmebusy (Oct 27, 2011)

Forgot to say , The one that had 6 actually had 7 !!!! It was hiding from me, the peanut and the runt died, leaving me 5 cute little chestnuts and I think an opal. They are all VM marked also.


Ok she had 8 found another one under the nest box.


----------



## Theykeepmebusy (Oct 28, 2011)

O.k. here is where I get googly and excited, these are my first Holland Lop babies,.

First set come from Bloink's Gary, Chestnut Agouti and Wren's Sierra, Chestnut Agouti VM


















And my second set come from (still have not gotten his ped from the breeder) black and Wren's Zoe ,Seal

















 They are doing great, I love it.


----------



## marlowmanor (Oct 28, 2011)

I  the gray one in the first batch! I'm always drawn to the different looking one in a group though when it comes to animals. Not in the market for bunnies though. Can't help looking though, they are adorable!  Congratulations on 2 healthy litters.


----------



## oneacrefarm (Oct 28, 2011)

Too cute! That is a great bunch of popples there!


----------



## Ms. Research (Oct 28, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful kits!   Glad to hear they are doing great. 

Partial to the Black Ones myself.


----------



## Theykeepmebusy (Oct 28, 2011)

Thank you everyone!!! It's very exciting, I have had my  meat rabbit kits, but I don't know, the Hollands have me stumbling over my jaw,
  I think, *NEWB, I have 2 blues, 2 blacks, was hoping to get some shadeds, mom is known to throw smoke pearls and sables, but new my odds using the black buck (R.I.P.) then 4 chestnut agoutis and 1 VM Opal. We are hoping the opal is a girl, we lost our vm opal girl that was paired with our BEW buck.  I'm wanting to keep everyone of them, I know it's not possible, but I can dream  I will be keeping at least 3......maybe 4?


----------



## Theykeepmebusy (Nov 6, 2011)

They grow up so fast , took themselves out of the nest box.


----------



## flemish lops (Nov 6, 2011)

awww  I think that is the age when the're the cutest ( there soo fuzzy  )


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Nov 8, 2011)

WIDDLE BABY BUN-BUNS!!!!  
i can't wait to get back to the farm and get my own rabbitry set up! 
look at those cute little fuzzballs!!! <3 my boyfriend is going kinda crazy... i keep dragging him over to the computer to look at rabbits.
particularly adorable little fuzzy bun-buns! hee hee


----------



## Theykeepmebusy (Nov 8, 2011)

Today my ittle cute babies are 4 weeks old and ready to go,go,go. I haven't had time to cuddle and play with them, brought home some more rabbits this weekend, been busy making their new homes comfy and one is sick/stressed from her travels, but I took these shots today, real quick,my calender went off and gave me a reminder they are biggies now. 












Enjoy !!!!!


----------



## flemish lops (Nov 11, 2011)

awwwwww, how did you make them pose for the pic? I have a hard time doing that with more then 1 bunny


----------



## Theykeepmebusy (Nov 12, 2011)

flemish lops said:
			
		

> awwwwww, how did you make them pose for the pic? I have a hard time doing that with more then 1 bunny


Actually in a way I do, lol, they are in a recliner with a blanket over it    I set them in the seat where the back meets and they just stay there.   , if I were to move them up just a little bit, they'd be all over the place.


----------



## flemish lops (Nov 15, 2011)




----------



## Theykeepmebusy (Nov 16, 2011)

No more holding them back, recliner doesn't work  anymore.






   We lost one of the Chestnuts.






 We got 2 VM's!!!! One of the Chestnuts has a splash of white on top of her head 







  Planing on keeping one of the Black and one of the Blue






 Here's the Blue we plan on keeping, she's very nosy and friendly.


----------



## Genipher (Nov 16, 2011)

http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/2758_image_079.jpg _We lost one of the Chestnuts._



Did it escape the picture taking process or did it die?


----------



## Theykeepmebusy (Nov 17, 2011)

Genipher said:
			
		

> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/2758_image_079.jpg _We lost one of the Chestnuts._
> 
> 
> 
> Did it escape the picture taking process or did it die?


It died   it was the smallest one.


----------



## Genipher (Nov 17, 2011)

Sorry to hear about that.


----------

